# Subs Needed Northern NJ



## forestfireguy

We are a large full service landscaping company located in northern NJ, this season we have need for several plow trucks/skidsteers/4x4 backhoes, wheel loaders and salt trucks. If you have enough equipment to take on agood sized site we can talk details, if you have one piece of equipment or one truck that OK too, we'll pay hourly. ALSO QUADS WITH PLOWS AND THE ABILITY TO MOVE THEM WITH A 4X4 VEHICLE DURING SNOW EVENTS IS IN HIGH DEMAND. Great rates paid, on time all the time. You will be required to sign a sub contractor agreement which includes a non-compete, if this is an issue please do not respond. We pay every 2 weeks as long as paperwork(Hourly Owner/Operators) and invoices(site specific contractors) are turned in on time, we do not pay cash. We also need CDL "B" drivers, plow drivers for F350/450/550's, operators for skidsteers and backhoes, only expierienced parties please. Most readers here know and appreciate how serious snow is, but I'll say it anyway, no sickdays, hang nails, girlfriends birthdays or any other excuses can be tolerated, planned vacations OK with notice, I don't mean to sound harsh but some of the excuses over the years should be academy award winners. Life happens, trucks break, etc etc, be up front and honest and we'll work things out. No call/no show when we need you and we will not be calling again. Some of our subs have been with us for 10-15 years, if your truck breaks on our time we have a mechanic on staff, you will only pay for major parts, we have a full shop, welding included, our goal is to keep everyone up and running. Expect 6 ++ hours per snow event depending upon amount of accumulation. If you have friends/employees looking to shovel thats great too.......


----------



## tls22

I will spread the word.....will not send any wanna bee's either


----------



## 05 superduty

forestfireguy;1055898 said:


> We are a large full service landscaping company located in northern NJ, this season we have need for several plow trucks/skidsteers/4x4 backhoes, wheel loaders and salt trucks. If you have enough equipment to take on agood sized site we can talk details, if you have one piece of equipment or one truck that OK too, we'll pay hourly. ALSO QUADS WITH PLOWS AND THE ABILITY TO MOVE THEM WITH A 4X4 VEHICLE DURING SNOW EVENTS IS IN HIGH DEMAND. Great rates paid, on time all the time. You will be required to sign a sub contractor agreement which includes a non-compete, if this is an issue please do not respond. We pay every 2 weeks as long as paperwork(Hourly Owner/Operators) and invoices(site specific contractors) are turned in on time, we do not pay cash. We also need CDL "B" drivers, plow drivers for F350/450/550's, operators for skidsteers and backhoes, only expierienced parties please. Most readers here know and appreciate how serious snow is, but I'll say it anyway, no sickdays, hang nails, girlfriends birthdays or any other excuses can be tolerated, planned vacations OK with notice, I don't mean to sound harsh but some of the excuses over the years should be academy award winners. Life happens, trucks break, etc etc, be up front and honest and we'll work things out. No call/no show when we need you and we will not be calling again. Some of our subs have been with us for 10-15 years, if your truck breaks on our time we have a mechanic on staff, you will only pay for major parts, we have a full shop, welding included, our goal is to keep everyone up and running. Expect 6 ++ hours per snow event depending upon amount of accumulation. If you have friends/employees looking to shovel thats great too.......


I subbed for you guys last year and as far as i know, will be again this year. Hope we get hammered again this year. This is a very good reputible company to work with for any one considering.


----------



## ManorLandscape8

Do you do any work in Westchester or Rockland County, NY?


----------



## forestfireguy

No not currently, but do you come in NJ, maybe Montvale, Upper Saddle River, Mahwah/Ramsey? If so we could talk, I have a route through there........


----------



## forestfireguy

Superduty..........

Are you John F?????


----------



## dm5.9

Whats parts of nj do you do? I live in vernon I have a diesel ram with an 8ft western, tailgate spreader, I also have a quad with a 60" plow.

Dave


----------



## billcolandscape

Would be interested. I have been plowing for years for others but last year i purchased a brand new F550 dump and this year i bought a 9' X Blade and want to work it this winter. My email is [email protected]

Bill


----------



## atv1001

I have a quad with a plow and looking to get some use out of it. I work in upper saddle river. What do you pay quads? Shoot me an [email protected]


----------



## FLC2004

forestfireguy;1066466 said:


> Superduty..........
> 
> Are you John F?????


I'm Jon F. And i think i know who this is. lol You know, I was reading through posts on here and after reading this one about subbing, i realized that was you. The name through me off at first and i wasn't sure


----------



## forestfireguy

Jon,

Small world huh?? Dumped the T300? Tracks are pricey aren't they?

Anyone has questions about our operation ask FLC2004, he was a sub for me last season, did a good job and will be back this season with more work headed his way. 

To the others who responded either I or the GM here will be in touch this week, we'll see what we can work out with all of you.........We have plenty of work.


----------



## forestfireguy

DM5.9&atv1001-

The majority of our accounts are in Bergen county, also have a fair amount in Passaic county, Wayne mostly, and a few in Essex,Fairfield. Does this interest you? 

ATV1001- We could definitely use you on the rt17 corridor, Mahwah,Ramsey area, we've got plow and quad work up and down 17.


----------



## dm5.9

Passaic county would be my Preference , although most of bergen co isn't to far from me. How does the insurance work, do we need our own or do you have a blanket policy?


----------



## forestfireguy

We do require our contractors to carry General Liability and workers comp, even if it's a sole proprietorship, stupid rules from the insurance companies, we need our subs to carry it or we pay for it in an audit. Limits depend upon whether you are site specific or an hourly on a route under one of our supervisors..............


----------



## FLC2004

forestfireguy;1068438 said:


> Jon,
> 
> Small world huh?? Dumped the T300? Tracks are pricey aren't they?
> 
> Anyone has questions about our operation ask FLC2004, he was a sub for me last season, did a good job and will be back this season with more work headed his way.
> 
> To the others who responded either I or the GM here will be in touch this week, we'll see what we can work out with all of you.........We have plenty of work.


Whats goin on ed? The T was such a pain in the ass and we destroyed the tracks between last winter and getting a roll on spring 2010. I actually went to dave stern in paterson right off 80 and it was cheaper for the tracks than at bobcat in totowa. I inquired about the S300 in may and bobcat made me a deal for the trade-in that i couldnt refuse. The S300 has been a great machine so far this year. Curious to see how it's gonna do with my monster 12' pusher but i also got the steel tracks that bolt over the wheels if needed. Hope all's good and look forward to another great winter with you guys. Anyone with questions, feel free to ask me or pm. This is a very organized and very well respected landscape company in New Jersey. They are very heavily equipped and they are a great company to get involved with.


----------



## forestfireguy

Jon,

Good luck with the 300, you putting that on your own site or should I be looking for a place to put it to work. One of my other subs has a 12 ft bobcat pusher on an S250, really does pretty well as long as it's not a sloppy wet snow, if it's wet then he has to take smaller bites, but it does well enough. You will like the 2 speed option with the pusher for sure. I got a sweet price on salt this year, let me know if you need my contact.........


----------



## FLC2004

forestfireguy;1068939 said:


> Jon,
> 
> Good luck with the 300, you putting that on your own site or should I be looking for a place to put it to work. One of my other subs has a 12 ft bobcat pusher on an S250, really does pretty well as long as it's not a sloppy wet snow, if it's wet then he has to take smaller bites, but it does well enough. You will like the 2 speed option with the pusher for sure. I got a sweet price on salt this year, let me know if you need my contact.........


Thanks, its been great so far. I have 1 contract out thats across from a building in wayne i've done the past 3 years now. If im not awarded the contract i wont be leaving it there to do both (we'll just put it on a truck route) and you'd be able to put it where you want if needed. Will let you know asap so i can give you plenty of notice. I love the 12', its a monster. The only trouble my guy had last year with it on the T was like you said, if you take long runs with it, it fills up quick and stops the skid and just spins but its awesome to back drag certain parts of some lots. Im probably buying a second pusher in a month or two, same pullback but just not as wide probably an 8 or 10. 
(and have been weighing out my options for another skid) im thinking we'll use it enough, and we've been pretty busy so might be worth it to invest in another. That way we can use it to backdrag the smaller loading docks if we have a spot for it. The contact for salt, is it the same guy as last year ? If it is, i still got his number.


----------



## billcolandscape

FORESTFIREGUY
"To the others who responded either I or the GM here will be in touch this week, we'll see what we can work out with all of you.........We have plenty of work." 
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Thanks and I look forward in speaking with you and seeing how we can work together in the future. 

Bill


----------



## mulchexpress

I am insterested in being a sub in Northern NJ (Morris County perferred, but very flexible) for Winter 2010-2011. I have multiple trucks with plows and salters plus Skid Steer and Bobcat Versahandler. Also have snow blowers to handle walkways and people to shovel. I have the ability to handle a site or multiple sites. May also have quad with plow this season. Contact me for further equipment details and to discuss. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## forestfireguy

Guys, things are a little hectic with regular season business. Be patient, we're putting a couple of larger projects to bed and then we'll be in touch


----------



## blk90s13

when u get a chance pm me some details on pick up trucks pay rate please


----------



## benben

im in rockland with an 04 f350 diesel new 9ft western pro+ and a 97 f150 with a mid weight in the rockland / Mahwah area and i would be interested in putting both of them to work 
954 235 3576


----------



## tonylillo

I am also interested in being a sub. i have 3 of my own contracts so far, so I can do them in between your jobs. I live in Hawthorne and would be interested in the Bergen Cty or southern Passsic County contracts if you have any. i have a 2007 Dodge 1500 with a new fisher 7.5 plow. I also can handle snow blowing on the same accounts. My name is Tony Lillo and I can be contacted at 201-294-1723.

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## charny74

*sub interest*

I just stumbled over this thread, interested in running a 3500 with a 8.5 v plow on it and would consider putting a 10' v on a 4500 if the need was there. Shoot me a pm or email if you still have need. [email protected]


----------



## dm5.9

I am interested as well, I have a lot to do in paterson nj so anything around that area passaic/bergen county would be doable for me. I have a ram 2500 with an 8ft western plow. If you could email me your rates to [email protected]

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## tonylillo

I have put a post out there telling you what area I am in, if you are not interested please let me know so I can move forward.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## NJbanshee

*Looking to work*

I live in central NJ but may be willing travel a bit if the price is right and the work is steady. I have a 99 f250 diesel with a 8 1/2 foot western ready to rock and roll. Send me an email at [email protected] Lookforward to hearing from you.


----------



## Lkohan

I have some room for additional work 2 pickups with 7.5 plows and 1.5 yard salters. Also 1 pickup with 7.5 plow. 1 Jeep with a 6.5 as well as a quad with plow and Bobcat. I am in Bergen on the Bergen Passaic Border if you need anything. Send me an email [email protected]


----------



## forestfireguy

Guys- thanks for the interest and sorry for the delayed response. We are set for this season, I will keep your contact info for next year and contact you with any opportunity we may have


----------



## V_Scapes

What company do you work for forestfireguy?


----------

